# C50 repaint?



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

Has anyone had an experience with a Colnago repaint? Factory or domestic (USA) - I am looking for someone who can do the exact LX24 repaint with all the stencils (racer on the top tube, etc.)

thanks


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

I've had no experience, but I know that Mike at Maestro advertises 'factory' re-sprays for about £250.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

Joe Bell in San Diego is the best bike painter in the world, check him [email protected] Bill Holland he is the guy who sprays Sachs bikes. I have one twenty years old looks brand new. He has a web site at "campy Only"


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

*Check out Dave Sem*

www.semcustompaint.com

mine is the mapei bititan on page 6 of the road frames....


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

pretty good paint you win


----------

